# Installing home theater



## emaeholmes (Jul 20, 2014)

We just moved into an older house that was wired in the family room (front and back) and two speakers in living room. They left behind all wall speakers, sub woofer and center. I purchased a Yamaha receiver RX-v577 to connect them. I am not sure how to connect receiver to the wall inputs and the center and subwoofer. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It looks like they most likley had the AVR next to the TV (in a rack or entertainment center). The center speaker & sub were most likey close enough that they just ran the cable directly to them & the others were "in wall." So all you need to do is connect your speaker outputs to the corresponding wall jacks, & then connect the speakers to the corresponding wall jack (connect directly to the center & sub--only choice). You will need 2 sets of speaker cables with banana plugs for each channel/speaker & a sub cable with RCA connectors. The living room will be zone 2, naturally.


----------

